# My new to me backcountry 169



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

just got home after a looooong night...soon as i got off of work at 4:30 i drove across to the other side of Florida to look at a 2000 back country ghost. after much traffic and a good little storm finally got to take a test ride in what is now my boat. Its 1:40 and i finally am getting ready to lay down. what a trip....pictures coming soon and of course with fish!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

nice!
Want to see some pics asap!!


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, it is already after 5am and no pics  what the hell is going on?


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats.
Bringeth the pictureth.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats! May much slime be in your future! ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm guessing it was this one...


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Great find. I have had 2 of those. You will love that boat.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha yes that is the one. Thanks everyone and I will have pictures up asap. I'm still at work after almost sleeping in to late this mornin.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

P.S. Any suggestions on ideas for the boat are greatly appreciated


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

lets see if i can get these pictures to work..


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

idk but i cant get my pictures to upload it keeps giving me errors...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> lets see if i can get these pictures to work..


GREAT SCOTT!!!
A 90HP!
I bet that thing scoots!
Congrats!


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

sure does..cant wait to take her out n get some fish slime on it


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

Great looking skiff! As far as suggestions, I don't see a push pole in either of those pics...??


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't see how you could make that better, unless you're the discerning fisherman who needs nice things like Power Poles and such.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I second that, maybe a power pole! Your new boat looks beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes I do need a push pole and I would most deff like to get a power pole


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

BTAP....there is a pushpole for sale over on the for sale section...GA has it....mangrove if i'm not mistaken


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

BTAP Were you running that BC in the lagoon today? Think I saw you


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ran it late this mornin in the Indian. I was hoping not to drive to GA for a pole was hoping Orlando or something lol


----------

